# one more week



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

evening people
just joined your forum, used to be a celica man, but now got boring company car so decided to treat my better half to a tt. 2001 black 225 coupe. nice 18 rs4 alloy and lovely leather. we pick it up next week, we know the garage very well so got a good deal, and he is going to renew belt kit and water pump as well as full service for us.
got all my polish ready, will post piccys when finished. 
love the site and the tip
c u soon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

look forward to the pics and don't forget to join the TTOC , www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome get them to change the cam adjuster as well as the belt


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for for welcome.
the garage is changing the belt, tensioners and all pulleys, so that should cover ' hopefully' any future warrenty issues, plus i work in the aftermarket parts trade so they wont be able to short cut me, as i know the suppliers that will provide the parts and my wife knows the garage whos selling the car and fitting the parts.
unfortunatly ive just had a operation, so cant drive for a few weeks, there again i must remeber who i bought the car for!!!!
 
have a good day


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

